#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  May Member Of The Month - Excalibur

## Mysteria

Extra Extra, Read All About It






Headline News;  RPA Chooses May Member of the Month!

The nominations were made, votes have been cast, ballots have been counted and RPA has a new member of the month!

While this reporter has only had the pleasure of being in just one role play with this month’s winner, she does have knowledge that this player has extra ordinary role playing abilities.  His time spent in one of what I hear is one of his favorite all time roleplays, as well as mine, the story Heist, is a testament to his unique style and flair which makes him the great role player that he is.   One only need look at the numerous (and, we do mean numerous,) role plays that he has been involved with since becoming a R.P.A. member in May of 2009 to see how deserving he is of the title that has been bestowed upon him!

  Not only has he participated in several group role plays on R.P.A., he also has GM’d many of his own creations and is an avid one on one role player, also.  With a writing schedule like that, this reporter can’t help but be amazed that he still has time to hang out in R.P.A.’s downtown area, spreading around his good nature and charm, on top of his studies at college.  

  Hailing from the Midwestern United States, this role player likes to cook, enjoys being away from home at college, is a true romantic at heart and via unnamed sources, this reporter has learned that he even has trouble parallel parking too!  And to top it all off, he’s an all around great guy who’s always friendly and helpful.

  In this reporters own honest opinion, RPA could not have picked a better recipient than our very own Excalibur for their honored May, 2011 Roleplayer of the Month!

  Congratulations Ex!!

{A special shout out and thank you to my inside source!}

----------


## Evil Troy

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!! YOU'VE EARNED IT EX!!!!*

----------


## Nazgul

Well earned dude.  Congratulations!!

----------


## V

Congrats Excalibur!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Hurray Excalibur!  You totally deserve this.  Congrats dude!!!

----------


## Shepherd

Way to go Ex!

----------


## Ace of Hearts

There's a reason the greatest sword ever was named _Excalibur_.

Congrats!

----------


## Kris

All right!

Way to go ^_____^

----------


## Xanthuss

Congrats Excalibur, cool username by the way  :XD:

----------


## Evil Troy



----------


## Housemaster

NONSENSE! There's no WAY he could obtain Excalibur when I... GILGAMESH... ALREADY HAVE IT! You face the mightiest swordsman who EVER LIVED! NOW TREMBLE BEFORE THE POWER OF EXCALIBUR! 

*pulls out Excalipoor*

... aw bugger.

----------


## Ambassador Fish

Congrats Excalibur!
Well earned!

----------


## Kris

> NONSENSE! There's no WAY he could obtain Excalibur when I... GILGAMESH... ALREADY HAVE IT! You face the mightiest swordsman who EVER LIVED! NOW TREMBLE BEFORE THE POWER OF EXCALIBUR! 
> 
> *pulls out Excalipoor*
> 
> ... aw bugger.


you mixing up the legends House...

You totally broke my heart now :/

but, since we are already on the image part:



Spoiler:

----------


## Sigma

Congrat Excalibur!

Here's to you!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFPt5...layer_embedded

----------


## Housemaster

> you mixing up the legends House...


Pffff, as if!

https://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Excalipoor

Hark oh nay sayer!

----------


## Mary Sue

The most awesome sword in history is now most awesome member of the month of may! Huzzah!

----------


## Housemaster

Excalibur didn't reply to this thread today because he was too busy finishing Osama Bin Laden off..

----------


## Anne Bonny



----------


## ILYTH

*CONGRATULATIONS EXCALIBUR    !!!!!!!!*

----------


## Kris

> Pffff, as if!
> 
> https://finalfantasy.wikia.com/wiki/Excalipoor
> 
> Hark oh nay sayer!


curse FF for mixing up the world xD

Gilgamesh is epic story on its own  ::): 


EXCALIBUR, you shine.... like a sword in battle  ::D:

----------


## mcstringer

*beauty pagent music*

Thank you, Thank you all. If I could become so pretentious as to do the parade wave I would, but this country hick never had the hand dexterity. I greatly appreciate the honor of becoming the May Member of the Month. Though I do propose that Mysteria is either very high or a really good journalist, beside I don't believe I have ever had such a glowing recommendation in my entire life. But, if a little bit of Kush helped push your votes in my direction, I can't complain.

@Troy: Thanks, good sig and ava by the way. Also Awesome pic "Legendary Sword of Awesomeness". I need to remember that.

@Naz: Thanks for the congrats. Some of your RPs are the best I've ever got to dabble in. 

@Anne: Thanks, I am honored to receive a congradutations from someone I respect. That you for your help. It is something I will always value. I hope my many spelling and gramatical errors don't annoy you too much.


@Mr. E Solved, Antlers, Ace of Hearts: Thank you, I don't know if we've ever Rped together because people seem to change their names at the drop of the hat around here, but I would like to get the chance.

@Sheperd: Thank you, your unique perspective on established genres is to be respected, and I cann't name and Rp of your that I have played a part in that I didn't like.

@Kris: Thank you for the congrats. Your characters were always inventive.

@Housemaster: Thank you, I believe that you are all kinds of crazy, but you some how make me laugh.

@Ambassador: Thanks you, though I believe there are people better suited for this award. "Never look a gift horse in the mouth" as the saying goes.

@Sigma: Thanks man, your creativity is inspiring even though I am always so lazy (bleh). The video was kinda funny.

@Killa: Thank you, you're one of those people I can't pin down, but that is what makes life fun.

@Mary Sue: Thanks your congadulations is much appreciated. It took me a little while to see the irony in your name and the characters you make because they were definitily not Mary Sues.


Everyone else I was missed like the idiot I am, Thanks your support is encouraging and you won't regret it.


Major re edit: OH My GOD!!! I almost forgot Mysteria...GAAAAAA!!!

@ Mysteria: Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, for your congradulations and all the help you have given me in the past. Many of my Rps would not have gotten off the ground with out you. Gracias.

----------


## Merry



----------


## mcstringer

Thanks Merry, very much appreciated.

Crap, now I am thinking about Myst's inside source. Darn my curiousity.

----------


## Mysteria

> Though I do propose that Mysteria is either very high or a really good journalist,


 :lalala:  whistles and pleads the fifth


Ex, I just wrote it, Merry did all of the real work.  So, the write up thanks really should go to her.

Dude, you so deserved this!

----------


## Kris

I really miss the time we used to RP together.

Maybe I'll catch ya up again Ex  ::):

----------


## Merry

> Thanks Merry, very much appreciated.
> 
> Crap, now I am thinking about Myst's inside source. Darn my curiousity.


 :lalala:   have no clue what Mysti is talking about.. she did this all on her own!

----------


## Merry



----------


## Mary Sue

Thanks for the compliment Ex.  ::):  You're one cool dude.  ::D:

----------


## Evil Troy

So does this mean we are going to be having a 5 hour story telling party?

----------


## Housemaster

_*runs in*_

CONGRATS YAY HAVE SOME CONFETTI!

_*Throws a handful of confetti in Excalibur's face, then runs away*_

----------


## Mary Sue

*joins house and plops a party hat on Ex's head*

----------


## GraftRaven

Congrats Ex!!

Now, be sure to pick out a good title at the end of the month  :XD:

----------


## Ace of Hearts

Excalibur, be my husband man bro friend?

----------


## Merry

Hurray! Hurray! Hurray! Hurray!Hurray! Hurray!
Hurray! Hurray! Hurray! Hurray! Hurray! Hurray!

----------


## Koti~

I declare this to be a picture of his absolute win



Spoiler: Picture of win 









*has serious addiction to this site, and is loving it*

----------


## Sickly

happy happy joy joy

----------


## Mary Sue

Hurray!

----------


## mcstringer

> Excalibur, be my husband man bro friend?


Sure why not to all of the above.

----------


## Merry

:~LL~:   Congrat's to you good sir Excalibur!

----------


## Kris



----------


## Evil Troy



----------


## Princess C

Congrats Excalibur! So well deserved! :dance:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Merry



----------


## mcstringer

Thank you, all of you. 

@Troy: haha, Gene Starwind is one of my favorite characters.

@Merry: Gee thanks now I can embarrass myself in front of God and everybody, the internet, and Twitter.

----------


## Ladie Luck

Congratulations! <3

----------


## Merry



----------


## Ace of Hearts

Conflatulations.

----------


## Merry

Last day to say Hurray!

----------


## Koti~

HURRAY!!!!!  ::maxexcited:: 

 :-innkeeper-: 

(and other such emotes of awesome happiness)

----------


## Mysteria

Congrats again Ex, thank you for being such a totally awesome member!!

----------


## Mary Sue

Last day of being celebrated. Hope you enjoyed it lots and lots! Congratulations again!  ::):

----------


## Merry



----------

